# 19 week scan! Fresh photos for you guessing pro's



## chulie

Hi ladies. Had my anatomy scan. We aren't finding out the gender until our reveal party November 10th but I welcome any of your expert guesses!!! I'll post back on the 10th and see if your right! Hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## chulie

Here's more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## chulie

Last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lucky_star

Boy


----------



## sfish

Im guessing boy xx


----------



## MelliPaige

Boy


----------



## chulie

Seems to be the general consensus.....I've been calling this baby a him by accident since last week. Even talking I talk about "him"...but I blamed my sister for putting it in my head this is a boy. Lmao. She's been adamant since day one. Hahaha. I would totally love another girl though...ahhhhhhh the wait is killing me! Lmao.


----------



## capegirl7

This is just a guess based on those photos.. but boy :)


----------



## chulie

The big reveal is tomorrow!!! Any last guesses?? I'll update with gender for all your guesses tomorrow!!! So excited!


----------



## DrMum

I'm thinking boy too! Stalking to find out now!


----------



## Lucy3

I'm no expert but I'm guessing :pink: 
Such a pretty face! :flower:


----------



## lucky_star

Is say boy


----------



## hollymomabear

Id say boy too.


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies. Well here's the answer!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats on team blue!!!!


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations and welcome to team blue! That cake is adorable and looks delicious! :lol:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Congrats on blue baby!!!


----------



## chulie

Thanks so much ladies!!! We couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Congrats on team blue!:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations!


----------



## _jellybean_

Congrats


----------

